# New member in Southern California



## Inflight (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm very new to beekeeping and will be eagerly searching through all the old threads for answers to the many questions I have. So far I am bee-less but have joined a local beekeeping club in my city and have a planned rescue coming up in a couple weeks where I should be able to relocate the bees to my yard. I have build a 10-frame Langstroth hive and am getting all the other tools together.

Inflight


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to beesource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Inflight (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------

